
Learn GraphQL by Doing: The 2 Hour GraphQL Tutorial for Front End Developers - praveenweb
https://learn.hasura.io
======
praveenweb
Hey all,

We've been working on this for the last few months. We have put together a
powerful and concise course that will introduce you to GraphQL and integrating
GraphQL into your frontend stack, in the shortest amount of time possible. We
will explore the fundamentals of GraphQL and especially the things that make
GraphQL suitable for modern applications, like its realtime capabilities!

The course is light on opinions so that once you grok the fundamentals you can
go on to choose your favourite libraries, tools and tailor your workflow.

We have tutorials for popular frameworks with more frameworks coming soon!
These are completely open source. We'd love for you to try these out and let
us know if you have any feedback & suggestions. You can leave them as issues
directly on the GitHub repo.

Also, let us know which frameworks/language you'd like to see next :)

